# Dear Hamilton, please make a 36-38mm smaller version of the Murph watch? Please.



## knowsnowatch (Dec 16, 2014)

Dear Hamilton

I absolutely adore the dial of the Murph watch ever since I saw it on the Team Earth watch. And I'm really happy that they decided to finally come out with the Murph watch after a lot of people requested for it. For some, the 42mm may be perfect, and for some it may be too small, but for others such as myself, I would only buy the Murph watch if it were smaller. 
It would be an instant buy for me if it were 36mm and still highly in consideration if it were at 38mm. It's the same feeling I get with the Rolex Explorer 39mm vs the older 36mm. Instant buy at 36mm, instant NO at 39mm.
So here is to hoping that someone in Hamilton reads this, that lightning strikes twice and Hamilton listens to their customers as they did when releasing this Murph watch.
Here is to hoping they make another Murph watch in 36mm, 37mm, or 38mm, but hopefully 36mm.



Sincerly yours,

My wallet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My issue with the Murph is the price and friggin' low beat H-10 movement. That said, sure am glad I acquired this Pioneer with the same gorgeous dial as the Murph, at half the cost and a highbeat ETA-2801 handwind movement.





The Murph


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Same here, Pioneer is awesome


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

It is my understanding Hamilton did way in whether or not to make the Murph smaller or keep it at 42mm. However, their final decision was to stay true to the movie’s Murph and issue it as a 42 mm. 

If the Intra-matic can be issued either as a 42mm or 38mm, who knows someday the Murph could come in those two sizes as well.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

But whether it's at 38mm or 42mm I think at current prices the movement should be of higher grade imo... Stowa has watches around that price range with the highest grade of 2824 or 2801. The Murph should have imo an H-10 highly decorated and with the best possible materials. As it stands now, the Murph has the same movement than the Khaki Fields costing a lot less. It's €400 more expensive than the Khaki Navy Scuba too. Insane... I love the brand but even if they released a 38mm version, I'm not spending such extra money for no good reason.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 19, 2018)

Agreed. That Pioneer is beautiful. I knew the Murph reminded me of a previous model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDoc (Mar 16, 2018)

Ah the Khaki Field Pioneer H60419533 on a bund strap.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I agree, a 36, 37 or 38mm murph would be perfect! And in my opinion they would sell much more murphs if they release a smaller size. I sent hamilton feedback on their website regarding the size of the murp, as well as possibly making it with a screw down crown since I love taking my watches to the beach or on hikes.

Is there a way we can sign a partition of some sort and send it to hamilton? I'm sure if we make enough noise they surely would listen. I'm happy to do all the leg work to get the numbers, i know there are a lot of people who would love and prefer a smaller murph. Thoughts?


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

I have a small wrist so I'd like to see this as well but it won't happen bc the original movie version wasn't a small watch to begin with. Also they'll probably sell enough of these watches to justify the 42mm case size.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes, I like the look, but a bit too big.


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

I wonder how it wears at 42? Anyone had a chance to wear one yet?


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Mayah110 said:


> I wonder how it wears at 42? Anyone had a chance to wear one yet?












On a 7inch Wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

That looks massive! Looks like I'm gona stick to the kahki field 38


----------



## chai86 (Oct 9, 2019)

Com on Hamilton. Just finished watching the Interstellar movie. 36mm Murph!


----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have the Murph and it wears the same as the 42mm Khaki mechanical. Might even be the same exact case. If they can have a 38mm and 42mm version of the Khaki, why not do the same for the Murph? I love the 42mm, but I'd get the 38mm in a second.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Really have hope Hamilton take a leaf out of Bulova's book and make a smaller version soon. Bulova made a smaller lunar pilot because of the demand


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Interstellar is what introduced me to the world of mechanical watches via the Murph and the Cooper. I was going to purchase the Murph when it was announced until I realized that it only came in 42mm. I would snap up a 38mm variant without a second thought.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

BRN said:


> Interstellar is what introduced me to the world of mechanical watches via the Murph and the Cooper. I was going to purchase the Murph when it was announced until I realized that it only came in 42mm. I would snap up a 38mm variant without a second thought.


Awesome movie and awesome watch. it's basically a Khaki field. They already have a 38mm version so was hoping they would. Would make sense as it was meant to be a watch for a little girl aka murph


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

In a Facebook post by Hamilton Watch, there is a 2 year old discussion on the Murph. Hamilton Watch resurected the thread and under each person's complaint about being too big, Hamilton Watch replied with #somethingSMALLiscoming


----------



## tulgen (Mar 4, 2008)

First "expensive" watch I bought was a Hamilton Khaki. Still have it, still wear it. Lately, I've been thinking about the Murph. It's a great looking watch.


----------



## SCRAPPYDO (Dec 29, 2016)

Still waiting for a 38mm.... it would rock


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Jdivitto said:


> In a Facebook post by Hamilton Watch, there is a 2 year old discussion on the Murph. Hamilton Watch resurected the thread and under each person's complaint about being too big, Hamilton Watch replied with #somethingSMALLiscoming


Cheesus, that's something. do you have a link to that you can pm me?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hamilton really needs to add AR costing on their crystals. I had the pioneer and had a hard time reading it.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

major75 said:


> Cheesus, that's something. do you have a link to that you can pm me?


Hamilton's website has a countdown WRT #somethingSMALLiscoming, which as of now will be in seven and half days.


----------



## Jdivitto (Feb 16, 2014)

major75 said:


> Cheesus, that's something. do you have a link to that you can pm me?


no link, just a #tag:


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

This is exciting! I posted on both Hodinkee and Twitter a couple of years ago about wanting a 38mm version of the Murph and I also received *#somethingSMALLiscoming* as a response.

Three years ago, somebody posted the following on YouTube and got the following response from the Hamilton admin:










It took three years but if it does happen this is worth the wait. Still love the movie and the watch. Got the 42mm but it's a "display" right now lol.


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

38mm Titaniums and now a smaller Murph? I hope this trend continues. Maybe someday we’ll even get a 36mm field watch with a nice dial similar to the Pilot Pioneer.


----------



## DigPT (Dec 3, 2018)

Hamilton Watch on Instagram: "You asked, we listened: #somethingSMALLiscoming. The long-awaited version of the big screen icon coming November 22, 1pm CET! #hamiltonwatch #hamiltonmurph #staytuned" 

Incoming.


----------



## DigPT (Dec 3, 2018)

Now I wish they did this to the Khaki Pilot Day Date


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

They even used the exact same plead from the OP 


https://instagram.com/stories/hamiltonwatch/2974265983284042600?utm_source=ig_story_item_share&igshid=NTU1Mzc3ZGM=


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

We are all crazies here, and crazy does as crazy is  I listened to the hamilton insta post atleast 10 times, paused on several attempts and finally caught the screen shot of the watch in all its incredible glory...I am going out the first day to buy it, just hope it is not beyond usd 700, which is the perfect spot for me right now  I hope you all also enjoy it as much as I am loving it...the SUPER icing on the cake would be inner AR and screw down crown, but even without these it would be most acceptable 
















Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mostlycharlie said:


> 38mm Titaniums and now a smaller Murph? I hope this trend continues. Maybe someday we’ll even get a 36mm field watch with a nice dial similar to the Pilot Pioneer.


Make it a manual wind, small seconds at 38mm and I'd be all over it.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Make it a manual wind, small seconds at 38mm and I'd be all over it.


Has the swatch group abandoned the Peseux 7001? I think it would fit nicely in a 38mm case.


----------



## tzilayaz (Dec 27, 2006)

knowsnowatch said:


> Dear Hamilton
> 
> I absolutely adore the dial of the Murph watch ever since I saw it on the Team Earth watch. And I'm really happy that they decided to finally come out with the Murph watch after a lot of people requested for it. For some, the 42mm may be perfect, and for some it may be too small, but for others such as myself, I would only buy the Murph watch if it were smaller.
> It would be an instant buy for me if it were 36mm and still highly in consideration if it were at 38mm. It's the same feeling I get with the Rolex Explorer 39mm vs the older 36mm. Instant buy at 36mm, instant NO at 39mm.
> ...


Looks like dreams come true  They just announced that thru IG and also there is a count down on Hamilton’s website. 









Hamilton Watch on Instagram: "You asked, we listened: #somethingSMALLiscoming. The long-awaited version of the big screen icon coming November 22, 1pm CET! #hamiltonwatch #hamiltonmurph #staytuned"


Hamilton Watch shared a post on Instagram: "You asked, we listened: #somethingSMALLiscoming. The long-awaited version of the big screen icon coming November 22, 1pm CET! #hamiltonwatch #hamiltonmurph #staytuned". Follow their account to see 1554 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

nikola0406 said:


> View attachment 17040992
> 
> View attachment 17040991


Where did you get these shots? Did somebody leak them? I can't seem to find them anywhere else.



asadtiger said:


> We are all crazies here, and crazy does as crazy is  I listened to the hamilton insta post atleast 10 times, paused on several attempts and finally caught the screen shot of the watch in all its incredible glory...I am going out the first day to buy it, just hope it is not beyond usd 700, which is the perfect spot for me right now  I hope you all also enjoy it as much as I am loving it...the SUPER icing on the cake would be inner AR and screw down crown, but even without these it would be most acceptable
> View attachment 17040943
> 
> 
> ...


The teaser video is also on Twitter and YouTube, it was a lot easier to take the snapshot at those 2 sites.










I also feel like this is going to be 38 mm. Check out the video length. It is too coincidental to not mean anything.










The question is, will it use the old case from the 38 mm Khaki autos with a 47 mm lug to lug or the new case of the 38 mm titanium models (albeit in stainless steel) with slightly shorter lugs?


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's from Redit


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

dfwcowboy said:


> Make it a manual wind, small seconds at 38mm and I'd be all over it.


Then it wouldn't be "Murph"


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

railmonster2914 said:


> Where did you get these shots? Did somebody leak them? I can't seem to find them anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, lol, didn't know there was an easier option...I really took long taking that screen shot  and yours is an even better shot 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

nikola0406 said:


> Then it wouldn't be "Murph"


It wouldn't be a Pioneer Aviation either which is what was mentioned that I actually replied to, but it would be a Khaki as is everything else discussed.


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

railmonster2914 said:


> The question is, will it use the old case from the 38 mm Khaki autos with a 47 mm lug to lug or the new case of the 38 mm titanium models (albeit in stainless steel) with slightly shorter lugs?


There’s no way they would make a custom case when they already have one at 38mm just to accommodate the niche of people who would complain about the lugs.


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

dfwcowboy said:


> Make it a manual wind, small seconds at 38mm and I'd be all over it.


I like where your head’s at.


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

nikola0406 said:


> It's from Redit


Do you mind posting the link? I think it's legit since the original 42mm version has an alligator grain calf leather strap that has a fairly thick padding close to the center of the strap:

Khaki Murph 42mm:











Khaki Murph small (potentially 38 mm):










Looks like the numerals and other markers are also white, which I like because the fauxtina look in the 42mm version is a bit hard for my 44 y/o eyes to read without enough lighting.



mostlycharlie said:


> There’s no way they would make a custom case when they already have one at 38mm just to accommodate the niche of people who would complain about the lugs.


You're probably right. I'm comparing the small Murph shot above with the existing 38 mm Khaki case and the crown sizes are noticeably similar. The new ti Khaki case has shorter lugs and a smaller crown. It makes sense for them to keep the current case. I am totally in favor of using it so I can use the bracelet that came with my Khaki auto 38 mm on the Murph.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

About time. 

They also need to introduce the Khaki King with a blue and green dial, 100m of WR and AR coating.


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

Found the leaked images on r/watches. Looks like it was leaked on the Korean Hamilton site, including the ref no.










This also confirms that the case will be 38 mm wide. Great!

I already emailed my AD about it. I hope she can give me a good discount on this just like my Longines Silver Arrow. I'm planning to get 2. 😊


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

O crap. This is officially the first new watch I’ve genuinely been excited about. Love Interstellar, and so does my wife. Crap. Going to have to get one. Or two.


----------



## BePhreed (Feb 25, 2018)

Darn. Should have been 36...


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I would like it at 32mm. It's a shame really.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Khaki Field Murph 38mm | H70405730


The 38mm Khaki Field Murph Auto is here. One of the science fiction's most famous watches known by fans as 'The Murph' is now housed in a compact 38mm case.




www.hamiltonwatch.com





No EUREKA on seconds hand


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

I wish the MSRP also decreases


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Does it have AR?


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Looks gorgeous in that diameter. Tempted.


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

major75 said:


> Does it have AR?


It does.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

composer said:


> I wish the MSRP also decreases


It has


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

major75 said:


> Does it have AR?


It does, and it has Nivachron too


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Hope it's underside AR only.


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice to see them finally putting AR in a field watch, and they claim to have decreased the lug-to-lug, both of which I did not expect. This watch is VERY tempting, but I'm still quite attached to my field mechanical.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

I know Hamilton call it a "field" watch, but I think the Murph is more of an everyday / office watch.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Any informed estimates of the lug-to-lug?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Reviews are out:









Hamilton Releases A 38mm Version Of The Beloved “Murph” Watch


✓ Hamilton Murph 38mm ✓ Hamilton adds a smaller version of the popular Murph watch ✓ The Interstellar watch ✓ Read all about it here ✓




www.fratellowatches.com













Introducing: Whoa. Hamilton Just Released The 'Murph' Watch In 38mm


You read that right. The famed movie prop turned fan-favorite watch is now even more wearable.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Buramu said:


> Any informed estimates of the lug-to-lug?


The Fratello article says 44.7mm, 11.1mm thickness.

Hamilton hit the sweet spot on this one. I'm betting this thing will sell quite nicely.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh.. that's lovely! And I absolutely love that they didn't put a screw down crown on it (I hate those stupid placebo things). This should be a really nice everyday piece!


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Buramu said:


> (I hate those stupid placebo things).


 What do you mean?


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

What does the text at the bottom of the dial say on the one in the movie?

Pretty sure it's not "Khaki Automatic", like the new 38mm version (might be wrong).


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

major75 said:


> What do you mean?


They’re annoying when you quickly want to set the watch. It’s also one more thing that can easily get damaged if you’re not careful when screwing the crown back in.

And they barely serve a purpose. They don’t contribute much to water resistance (although lots of people mistakenly think they do). Their only purpose is to prevent you from accidentally pulling out the crown when under water.

You have to be a massive numpty to have that happen. Especially on non-dive watches.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

video review is up


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

composer said:


> What does the text at the bottom of the dial say on the one in the movie?
> 
> Pretty sure it's not "Khaki Automatic", like the new 38mm version (might be wrong).
> 
> View attachment 17049959


I found this image on Hodinkee and enlarged it:



https://hodinkee.imgix.net/uploads/images/1596573040526-zu60bqwsm58-3a0c7249997d3c2eab40be7ee1073127/04_Murph-watch.jpg



I can make out "Automatic", looks close to "Khaki" on top but it is fuzzy.

I still prefer the new one over the original.


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

After emailing my AD over the weekend, I got a response today to call her back, so call her back, I did. As a result, 2 Murph 38s are on their way to me. Got them both for a really *nice* price too! 



nikola0406 said:


> Khaki Field Murph 38mm | H70405730
> 
> 
> The 38mm Khaki Field Murph Auto is here. One of the science fiction's most famous watches known by fans as 'The Murph' is now housed in a compact 38mm case.
> ...


The real prop didn't have it either, so technically apart from the size this version is true to it. 🤷‍♀️



mostlycharlie said:


> Nice to see them finally putting AR in a field watch, and they claim to have decreased the lug-to-lug, both of which I did not expect. This watch is VERY tempting, but I'm still quite attached to my field mechanical.


This was a surprise to me as well. Somebody here (and I) thought Hamilton wouldn't bother creating a new case for the loud minority (or is that majority?) asking for shorter lugs. I'm wondering if this is a precursor to Hamilton updating the rest of the 38 mm Khaki Field line with this case as a minor update to the current line.

As I said, I personally would've been ok with them keeping the current 38 mm case with 47 mm lugs so I can use the bracelet as well. No issues with the lug length on my 6 3/4-7 inch wrist:










Taken in 2019 when it was new. I got some minor hairline scuffs on the polished bezel now, plus brown stitching and aged leather strap. 😁



Tickerman said:


> I know Hamilton call it a "field" watch, but I think the Murph is more of an everyday / office watch.


It looks more like a pilot officer's watch to me. But, make it of it what you will.



Buramu said:


> Oh.. that's lovely! And I absolutely love that they didn't put a screw down crown on it (I hate those stupid placebo things). This should be a really nice everyday piece!


I guess to each his own. I prefer keeping the crown in place with a screw over friction.



composer said:


> What does the text at the bottom of the dial say on the one in the movie?
> 
> Pretty sure it's not "Khaki Automatic", like the new 38mm version (might be wrong).
> 
> View attachment 17049959


It is definitely "Khaki Automatic":


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

railmonster2914 said:


> After emailing my AD over the weekend, I got a response today to call her back, so call her back, I did. As a result, 2 Murph 38s are on their way to me. Got them both for a really *nice* price too!


Wow, wonderful development sir...can you share the _nice _price you got?  congrats on the purchase.


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

asadtiger said:


> Wow, wonderful development sir...can you share the _nice _price you got?  congrats on the purchase.


Thanks, let's just say it was really good! 😁 I've been doing business with her for over 3 years now, so it's all worth it!

On a related note, I can finally incinerate this 😆!










Just kidding, of course!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I hope one of the Hamilton OEM bracelets fit this watch.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

railmonster2914 said:


> As I said, I personally would've been ok with them keeping the current 38 mm case with 47 mm lugs so I can use the bracelet as well.


Same here. I'll probably still get it, but I was actually looking at adding something a bit more substantial to my collection (as most of my watch acquisitions have been in the 36-38mm regions recently and I like some variation in my watchbox). 

Ah well.. every watch is allowed to have one flaw, and the short lugs will be this one's.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

railmonster2914 said:


> After emailing my AD over the weekend, I got a response today to call her back, so call her back, I did. As a result, 2 Murph 38s are on their way to me. Got them both for a really *nice* price too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember to share if the watch has a ghost date position


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Man I want this...this Christopher Ward Sandhurst I own is the only thing preventing me from pulling the trigger...love this Murph, perfectly sized and such a nice clean design, not as military as other khakis...perfect...on the positive side, this will be available for a few years and sales will come up...$600?..just love it..


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

Buramu said:


> Same here. I'll probably still get it, but I was actually looking at adding something a bit more substantial to my collection (as most of my watch acquisitions have been in the 36-38mm regions recently and I like some variation in my watchbox).
> 
> Ah well.. every watch is allowed to have one flaw, and the short lugs will be this one's.


Substantial you say? There's always the OG Murph at 42 mm. 



allanzzz said:


> Remember to share if the watch has a ghost date position


I doubt it has a ghost date position. I have the OG 42 mm Murph and it doesn't have it. 



TravisMorgan said:


> Man I want this...this Christopher Ward Sandhurst I own is the only thing preventing me from pulling the trigger...love this Murph, perfectly sized and such a nice clean design, not as military as other khakis...perfect...on the positive side, this will be available for a few years and sales will come up...$600?..just love it..
> View attachment 17051340
> View attachment 17051341


The Sandhurst is one hell of a watch, it ticks all boxes although the issue I have with series 1 are the poorly-finished hands. Don't look at those hands under a loupe. 😆 CW did fix them with series 2.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Hello dudes and dudettes, does anyone know if the see-through case back is also sapphire or mineral glass?


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

major75 said:


> Hello dudes and dudettes, does anyone know if the see-through case back is also sapphire or mineral glass?


AFAIK Hamilton uses sapphire on their crystals. I have a few Khakis and the 42 Murph, but I've never done the test. Then again I've never banged any of them against anything hard either.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

railmonster2914 said:


> AFAIK Hamilton uses sapphire on their crystals. I have a few Khakis and the 42 Murph, but I've never done the test. Then again I've never banged any of them against anything hard either.


The material of the caseback doesn’t really matter much anyway. Not sure how you could bang the back of the watch against something


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

Buramu said:


> The material of the caseback doesn’t really matter much anyway. Not sure how you could bang the back of the watch against something


Ha, it's a bit early for me. I didn't realize he was asking about the caseback, but I agree. The only way you can break that thing is dropping it on a piece of rock on that side head on. One would have to be intentional about it, and there are better ways of breaking that crystal.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

railmonster2914 said:


> This was a surprise to me as well. Somebody here (and I) thought Hamilton wouldn't bother creating a new case for the loud minority (or is that majority?) asking for shorter lugs. I'm wondering if this is a precursor to Hamilton updating the rest of the 38 mm Khaki Field line with this case as a minor update to the current line.
> 
> As I said, I personally would've been ok with them keeping the current 38 mm case with 47 mm lugs so I can use the bracelet as well. No issues with the lug length on my 6 3/4-7 inch wrist:


The new titanium Khaki Autos have the redesigned case with shorter lugs. I'm guessing this will become the standard for all Khaki Autos going forward, whether stainless or titanium.

The 47mm lug to lug did not bother me either. The lug tips are angled rather than squared off so it gives a shorter impression than 47. But even a squared off 47 wouldn't bother me. It's a pretty common lug to lug size for sporty type watches in the 38mm to 40mm case diameter range.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Buramu said:


> The material of the caseback doesn’t really matter much anyway. Not sure how you could bang the back of the watch against something





railmonster2914 said:


> Ha, it's a bit early for me. I didn't realize he was asking about the caseback, but I agree. The only way you can break that thing is dropping it on a piece of rock on that side head on. One would have to be intentional about it, and there are better ways of breaking that crystal.


Haha yes asking about the caseback.
You are both absolutely right about not mattering whether it's sapphire or mineral as it's a caseback. I was just curious and wanted to know if anyone knew if it was also a sapphire sandwich


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't think normally at this price point they have sapphire case backs

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------

